# Dude haning out with his best friend



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

this is Dude`s best friend... they hang out all day together and Dude preens his friend all the time and climbs all over him. he loves his best friend 











and my son gave dude a trophy for being good... it was full of seed but look in the back ground Dude decided to tip it all out instead


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in love with Dude. What a gorgeous baby.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

He is a gorgeous baby... tomorrow he is 8 weeks old. 

He is such a clumbsy baby too... he just fell off his cage (which is on a desk)... he was climbing a ladder my son put on the top leading up to his water bath tub and dude tiped the ladder off the cage and didn't let go and fell to the ground with the ladder... poor dude scared the crap out of himself.... LOL. My poor baby. Then when I was giving him cuddles to make him feel better he sneezed water and snot all in my face !! Gross !


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

That is so funny that he preens that toy bird, the only problem is when he reaches maturity he might try to do something else with the toy too, lol


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

OOOOH NOOO ! I didn't even think of that !!!

LMAO !

I can't take it away ! That's his buddy ! He loves it. Ummmm errrrrrrrr

Now I don't know what to do.

I guess it doesn't matter if he does...LOL its only a toy. And if he's doing it to the toy later in life then he won't be trying to woooo me ! Gee. LOL. The mind boggles and i`m just in fits of laughter thinking of all the possibilities and trying to decided if I should take it away!

LOL.


I guess he is only about to turn 8 weeks...LOL we go plenty of time before it comes to that!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well if he does you can always bung it in the washing machine, lol


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Exactly !
LOL


Next thing you`ll know i`ll be posting about a distressed cockatiel who can't handle being away from his "mate"... lol


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well if it was me, and my bird loved that toy so much, I would be planning ahead, thinking what we are thinking could happen, I would buy another one identical so you had one for the wash and one for Dude, lol


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't buy another one... LOL. I won it on a toy machine at the video store ! I have a kookaburra one about the same size but I can't get another cockatoo one... uh oh !

I`ll have to go visit a place about an hour from here called oakvale farm (its a kids petting zoo) because they sell australian animal stuffed toys and I seen some cockatoos and other birds last time I was there but can't remember how big they were ...

Uh oh... hahaha, thinking of the future of the toy becomes more than his buddy is a funny thought !


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Dude is too cute


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Dude is too cute


I have to agree.... 

He`s great entertainment. Always doing something funny or silly. 

I`m sooooo glad that I got him when I saw him. Because I was supose to drive to a breeder an hour away the next day to look at some cinnamons and pieds that I wanted to buy one of them. But by chance I walked into a breeders at belmont and there was a cage with a couple of greys and one white face but they were all looking scared except for Dude who was trying to get my attention and nibbling on the finger of the man and instantly I was in love.... didn't matter he was a normal grey even though that's something I said I was NOT going to get. Wanted a prettier bird. But im soooooo glad I got Dude. Wouldn't change him for the prettiest bird in the world because I think he's adorable and his nature and personality is out of this world. Great Bird !


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

It’s not always about looks, I bought Tira my first Tiel (signature pic) because I loved the way she looked from a local pet store, she was hand reared but certainly wasn’t hand reared with love, she hated me in the beginning would bite and hiss at me and being honest I was cursing myself in the beginning for buying her because she was pretty, I was thinking I had a horrible bird I would never tame, we are good now, but she does at times tend to have a aggressive streak which even now my parent raised bird who I am still taming can bite softer!

I think Tira, came from a bad place and her experience with people wasn’t great I even think they could have hurt her clipping her one wing, which I now totally disapprove of one wing clipping, seeing how badly unbalanced the bird is left, no responsible breeder would clip this way, and she is constantly loosing new flight feathers that try to grow through on that side, and she will only let me touch her, she opens her beak to my hubby in warning.

You did the right thing buying for personality and not look’s.

Don’t get me wrong I love my Tira, but if I saw a bird like her for sale again I wouldn’t buy her just because she was pretty, there are so many, so say hand raised birds around but the truth is a lot of them are not that friendly, and when they are like that they have come from someone who hasn’t spent the time with them and they are purely bread for profit, yes they are hand reared but that is about it. 

Jenny


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I think dude	was an exception to the rule ... the other "handraised cockatiels" from the same breeder bit and drew blood from the guys hand. (Somebody else raises the birds and he sells them) So clearly I wasn't choosing those ones... but dude was just different. He came from the same place apparantly but totally different personality.

I was going on looks to start with. I didn't care I wanted a pretty bird since I am only able to have 1 I wanted the prettiest bird out there...but yep Dude is the prettiest bird in my eyes...lol


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

hes super CUTE!!! He looks exactly like my Ava, who I got from a pet store because I felt sorry for her... might not have been the best reasoning but, luckily she is great...other than she is my only not-tame bird, and I wish I could pet, and snuggle her!!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh I just realised the photo I used for my signature you can see clearly dude`s racing stripes...lol

See how the yellow down each side is just a stripe and then the grey goes down the middle of his head....

I love his "racing stripes" !


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha, that's adorable! Both pictures are!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

OH MY GOD what a pretty cockatiel...is it male?it is totally adorable i love it


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

nikol witch said:


> OH MY GOD what a pretty cockatiel...is it male?it is totally adorable i love it


I`m hoping it is a male.... I think Dude is a male. But he is only 8 weeks old so it is yet to be confirmed.


----------

